# Mournful Yowling



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I parked at street level yesterday and before I even got out of my Xterra I could hear my Casey Howling/Yowling Arroohing. It nearly broke my heart so I rushed up the driveway & stairs, unlocked my door and went running in calling Casey, Casey Boy .. and it continued.

I raced into my bedroom and there was my Casey lying on the floor, facing away from the door yowling to tear the heart out - he never did hear me but as soon as I touched him he sprang up, quieted down and joyously greeted me while prancing towards the back door - you know the little jumps and sleeve pulling antics some dogs have while purring with excitement? He took care of business and raced around the back yard with Faelan, Towhee & Brady engaging and enjoying play once they were together again (at almost 13 he needs to be somewhat protected from their rambunctious ways)

I have not heard or seen any signs of discomfort since although he is sticking very close. 

I mentioned it to my vet and he asked about Casey's ability to get up, disorientation, stumbling etc (all negative) and he mentioned I might want to keep an eye on him in case it is the beginning of cognitive dysfunction, but Casey still loves training, has amazing recall of new things and just generally seems happy - he does occasionally need Metacam for limping but other than that seems fine.

Could it be loneliness? Towhee can be gentle with him so maybe if I left them together?


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My cat started doing a similar type thing-she would yowl at the walls and in corners. Ended up it was her thyroid but it could have been cognitive dysfunction also. I had two cocker spaniels who got dementia at the age of 14 and were disorientated and confused. They sometimes acted like they did not know how they got where they were or did not know how to get out of a corner.They never howled or cried. Not sure if a dog can have similar symptoms to a cat with thyroid problems but it may be worth checking out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is on thyroid meds - perhaps I should have the levels evaluated early (usually done in March)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Perhaps, if he is not hearing well, or not with the other dogs, that could make him sad.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What was he looking at? He may have heard something that freaked him out and thought he was focusing on it. He might have gotten a bit confused about where he was and what he was doing, and when you came home, he remembered and felt better.

I don't have any great ideas or insights, though. I hope it was just a one-time thing and that he doesn't get upset like that again.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear was a howler. In her case it was separation anxiety. The first time I heard it I thought she was dying. My neighbors told me she did it every day for a few minutes when I left the house.

Maybe get Casey's hearing checked? Maybe that is why he didn't respond to you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's just heartbreaking! I wonder if it would help to leave them together. Poor guy, give him a hug from us please ♥


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is a cold, snowy day, errands are done and we are all relaxing before the evening round of training and chores - here is my Casey boy up on the bed helping keep me warm (phone pics so not great quality). Brady is behind him while Faelan and Towhee are kind of wrapped around my head.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The perfect snuggle!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my understanding of yowling is that it is a sign of loneliness. I do believe, as I've seen with my seniors, that they realize they are getting more dependent, more fragile (especially if his hearing/sight are not what they used to be), and hate to be left alone. The last few months Tiny would bark pathetically, non-stop, when left alone. It was heartbreaking.
If you could, I do think it would be wonderful for Towhee to keep him company when you need to be gone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be trying that - thanks ! 

His eyesight still seems fine but his hearing - I am not sure how much hearing he has left but he no longer comes running when the fridge door opens until the other dogs do, so I suspect he might be fairly well deaf. He responds more to signals than verbals now and is rarely out of eyesight. 



hotel4dogs said:


> my understanding of yowling is that it is a sign of loneliness. I do believe, as I've seen with my seniors, that they realize they are getting more dependent, more fragile (especially if his hearing/sight are not what they used to be), and hate to be left alone. The last few months Tiny would bark pathetically, non-stop, when left alone. It was heartbreaking.
> If you could, I do think it would be wonderful for Towhee to keep him company when you need to be gone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I should have updated this thread earlier ....

Casey has not been alone since the yowling incident and seems much more content and excited about life again. He used to prefer time by himself for large portions of the day ( away from the other dogs - not from his people). Now he seems to need the companionship of the younger dogs and is much gentler with them than in years past. They are honoring him as well by not being so rough in play and seem to make sure at least one of them is close by.

This may be sad in the long run if it reflects an underlying illness (not just fading vision and hearing) but I will gratefully accept his happiness for as long as it lasts.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing better. My first thought was loneliness too. Our Australian Dusty made such mournful howling after we lost our Gizmo. They had never been separated. It was beyond heartbreaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very good to hear Casey is doing better, these Old Golds are so very precious.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad, he is better, dogs get lonely also.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to see the update, please give Casey a belly rub from us. The old ones are very special!


----------

